# sic



## mirk

¡Hola!

Sigo aprendiendo periodismo y la última clase pregunté a mi maestro de dónde salió "sic" que significa "así, tal cual lo dijo/expresó". 

Le pregunté a mi maestro si acaso supiera de dónde viene la palabra, y no supo.  Pero me dijo que probablemente sea de origen griego o latín.  ¿Alguien podría sacarme de mi ignorancia (y de paso a mi profesor también)?

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, mirk:

Está en la definición de _sic _del DRAE:

(Del lat. _sic_, así).

Saludos.


----------



## mirk

Gracias ieracub, pensé que era una palabra compuesta de siglas.  ¡Ya veo que la respuesta es mas simple de lo que pensaba!  

Saludos,

M


----------



## virgilio

Mirk,
       Y el mismo adverbio latín es también origin de "si" (opuesto a "no").

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Whodunit

virgilio said:


> Mirk,
> Y el mismo adverbio latín es también origin de "si" (opuesto a "no").
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Este es correcto. El adverbio _sic_ se deriva del adverbio latín antiguo _seice_ que significa _así_ o _tal_. Esta palabra de otra parte es un compuesto del adverbio/conjunción _sî < sei_ y el artículo demonstrativo _-ce_ que quiere decir _aquí_ o _ahí_. La conjunción _sî_ se deriva de la raíz *_se-_ indoeuropea y _-ce_ viene de la raíz *_e-_.


----------



## mirk

¡Les agradezco tanto!


----------

